# Who has issues with vidoes since the move?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If you can't see the embedded vidoes since the server move please post in this thread.

It would help to know what web browser you are using.

Thanks


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

m,explorer and just tried g.chrome still the same?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

opera, close but no vid !!!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

What actually happens, do you see the preview but it won't play?

Is it just a blank box or does nothing appear at all?


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

It looks like this to me


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Guys - browser version numbers and operating system (Windows / Mac etc) will help Lorian here as well, as there were some significant changes to some of the underlying elements in IExplorer versions.

for example:

Google Chrome (12.0.742.112) on Mac Snow Leopard (10.6.8). This config is fine BTW as that is my work config.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

opera, windows xp, packard bell i xtreme, blank box with no video

I have uploaded videos and people can see them. I may try on the laptop too to give you an idea with differnt op sytstem and browser


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Google Chrome (12.0.742.112) on Mac Snow Leopard (10.6.8). This config is fine BTW as that is my work config.


Additionally the following also work on MacOSX 10.6.8

Firefox 4.1

Firefox 5.1

Opera 11.5

Safari 5.0.5

However under Windows 7 I have the following that dont show videos

IE 8.0

Safari 5.0.5

Firefox 5.0.1

Opera 11.5

I am checking to see if this is a plugin issue, rather than a windows issue - will report back

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

OK - this looks like the new version of the forums Lorian is using required Adobe Flash Player 10.x.

I have just encountered the problem as per previous post, and once I installed the updated version of Flash Player (10.3) it all worked fine in Firefox, Opera and IE for Windows. You may need to installa specific version for your browser - but the URL below should do all the hard work for you. 

get it here:

http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer

cheers

Diggy


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

chilisi said:


> My green boxes have shrunk since the change over. Have had no Bad reps.
> 
> Is there a new Rep system?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/143986-reputation-icons-updated.html


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The code YouTube provide to embed video has recently changed.

Like Diggy said, if your browser does not support Flash then you may have issues.

Two things to bear in mind - some 'ad blocker' toolbars or add-ons may be causing the problem, try disabling them.

Also, Flash isn't support in x64 bit browsers so if you are running the 64-bit version of Internet Explorer then Flash won't work.

If you are having problems and aren't using FireFox please try it and report back - http://www.getfirefox.net/

L


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I uploaded one just now.... youtube embed didnt work but clicking on "insert video" in the post and putting in the url seemed to work fine? Am on google chrome..... Just edited and put a video below as a test


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I uploaded one just now.... youtube embed didnt work but clicking "add video" in the post and putting in the url seemed to work fine? Am on google chrome.....


It's been doing that with me for a while, also using chrome. Sadly I didn't realise until many embed fails had happened lol


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I uploaded one just now.... *youtube embed didnt work but clicking on "insert video" in the post and putting in the url seemed to work fine*? Am on google chrome..... Just edited and put a video below as a test


Can you guys that are having trouble please try Zara's suggestion please!

Use the Insert Video icon when making the post and paste in the actual URL of the video, NOT the YouTube embed code.

L


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

posting them aint the problem or watching them on utube or other

forums,its just this forum,theres no picture in the box,its all

blank,but you can play it and listen?

I looked on TM and can play vids as normal.

Ive upgraded the flash player etc,cant see what else i can

do tbh.

Il do without:wacko:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

they work ok now.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mal said:


> they work ok now.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mal said:


> they work ok now.


Awesome.. glad we got there in the end. :beer:

Thanks for taking the time to give test and give feedback.


----------

